# plymouth



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi i am having to sail from Plymouth on Brittany ferries, can any one tell me if you can over night any where near the docks, could not get a crossing from Portsmouth to spain all full except one at £600! so having to go to France and then down to spain kenny:wav:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

I seem to recall an area on the approach road but not sure how "official". This post has some suggestions: https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNEbWwVV21BRNkAF68y7y4eSotJTgw


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

kenny said:


> Hi i am having to sail from Plymouth on Brittany ferries, can any one tell me if you can over night any where near the docks, could not get a crossing from Portsmouth to spain all full except one at £600! so having to go to France and then down to spain kenny:wav:[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Kenny, we sailed from Plymouth in 2013 & parked overnight on the quayside, right outside the dock gates. No charge. Plenty of room there & a few other MH's stopping over as well. No idea if it has changed since then though, perhaps local members might know?
> You might be able to get advise on this from Brittany Ferries also.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kenny,

Park4night lists a spot on the way up to Staddon Heights...

http://park4night.com/lieu/21391//plymouth-jennycliff-lane/united-kingdom/plymouth#prettyPhoto

Brought back some happy memories for me as I was stationed at nearby RAF Mountbatten in the 70's.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Phone the Plymouth Harbour Authorities.

When we sailed earlier in the year, the Poole authorities were most helpful and told me exactly where to park for the night.

There was, in theory, a £5 charge (_which was OK by me_) but the Harbour Master said it was up to the nearby café owner to collect the cash, and he often didn't bother if there were only a couple of vans. There were . . . and he didn't.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As a matter of interest, what price are you paying for the ferry, I would imagine around £240 each way.Have you costed how much it would be if you used the tunnel and toll roads for speed.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Picking up on Cabby's point.

We went from Poole to Cherbourg this year, and a friend (_on here_) used the Tunnel.

They came and met us at Pontorson which was nice, but when comparing notes we were quite surprised that the journey time *from UK Channel port to Pontorson* was very similar. We had a 4.5 hour crossing with loading and unloading delays at each end, but quite a short journey to the bottom of the Cotentin Peninsula. They had a 35 minute crossing with no delays, but a much longer journey in France.

The price comparison was not too different either. We paid more for the crossing but less for diesel on both sides, so there wasn't a lot in it!

It's the Tunnel for us in future though. We tried the longer crossing again as we were headed for Brittany, but the experience reminded us of how painless the Tunnel crossing is, and how we actually quite enjoy making the driving in France part of the holiday.

Dave


----------



## Mike048 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have overnighted at the Plymouth Port many times. Here is what the Britany Ferries Port guide has to say:

_"Caravans and motorhomes can be parked 'overnight' in the car lanes provided they do not interfere with loading for any departures prior to that which you are travelling on."
_
You will find at least 20 motorhomes and caravans overnighting in the lanes. There is a restaurant across the road if you don't feel like cooking.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes i have used the tunnel and find it good,but we go down to santander Bilbo ,but could not get a booking so into France we go, with regard the cost not worth bothering about,no need to stop near cala ,


----------

